#  Schulmedizin >   Mal ein anderes Thema Lehrer >

## Griiss

Ich würde gerne meinen Lehrer in Anatomie machen finde jedoch leider keinen Startpunkt wo ich mich bewerben könnte.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee  :s_thumbup: .

----------


## bernhardwiesbad

Hi,
Eine Uni oder wie meinst du das?:-) 
MfG

----------


## Griiss

Uni,Privat Schule und Krankenhaus wo is relativ gleich was ich bräuchte einen Startpunkt wo man sich bewerben könnte!

----------


## BioTherapeut

Da kommt wohl nur eine Privatsxhule in Frage. Uni bietet meiner Kenntniss nach nur das Medizinstudium an.Dort ist ein Fach Anatomie.Darf ich fragen wofür Du das machen möchtest?

----------


## Griiss

Naja wofür würde gerne Anatomie Lehrer werden da ich von meinem Anatomie schnitt Extrem Gut bin und ich anderen auf den weg in einem medizinischen Beruf etwas mitgeben möchte.

----------


## BioTherapeut

Privatschule kostet, Uni auch aber weniger.Einen reinen Anatomielehrer gibt es so viel ich weiß nicht. Der einzige Weg ist das Medizinstudium.

----------


## Thereairy

Wie hat sich deine Geschichte weiterentwickelt?

----------

